# Planted Jar



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a 1 gallon jar I'm looking to plant. I'm going to out hornwort and a moss ball in there for sure, but I'm not sure what else would look good. Any suggestions? It'll be heated, so can I use it as a betta jar, or maybe a shrimp jar?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

1 gal is too small for a betta. Go ahead and use it as a shrimp jar though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

redthebetta said:


> 1 gal is too small for a betta. Go ahead and use it as a shrimp jar though.


I actually disagree, the 1 gallon will be fine if properly taken care of 

I think an Anubias Nana Petite would look nice in there along with some sort o grass if you have high enough lighting and going with an enhanced substrate, dwarf hairgrass if my favorite!


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've gotten a lot of mixed responses with keeping a betta in there, still debating. I'm not quite sure about lighting yet either, so we'll see on the grass. I love anubias though so I'll definitely look into getting that. Thank you


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

When I say too small, I mean it will take tons of WCs. But yea, I guess it would be ok.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

With proper water changes 1 gallon will work. I have kept many betta that way very successfully.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E the unfiltered 1gal is fine to keep a Long fin male Betta long term-provided that water quality is maintained and since you will be using live plants-as long as the plants are thriving-Weekly partial water changes are all that is needed IME.
Without live plants-twice weekly water changes should maintain water quality provided that you don't overfeed.

The Betta bioload isn't that great and by making lots of water changes-especially too frequent 100% water changes...IMO/E you can do more harm than good....

You disrupt the balance and stress the fish that can compromise the immune response in my opinion based on personal experience and experiments.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. How much should I change weekly??


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe that the recommended with plants for a one gallon is two 50% changes per week (please correct me if I'm wrong, OFL!). My main issue with a jar is that it doesn't provide a huge amount of swimming space, since it's mostly vertical. Still, as long as it is heated and clean, it's a big improvement on the way they are kept by many people. My personaly preference, however, would be a shrimp tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently planted a 1g jar NPT style. I'll get a heater in there eventually and when I do that I would be perfectly comfortable with keeping a betta in it. 

Once I stock it I'll mainly base water changes on my parameters.


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll probably do at least one 50% a week, and base the rest on parameters. Thanks everyone :-D
Still not sure if I'll do betta or shrimp.. Probably shrimp unless I see an exceptionally pretty fish, or one that really needs help.:?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I would suggest shrimp, mostly because I think it would look pretty cool  I can't have shrimp thanks to the Bettas (yup, great $4 treat, guys!) and that would be a great little jar for them!


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

I feel like this would be a nice home for a betta, but too small. 
I suggest going to walmart. They sell glasses, found in the fake plant section, that look like this http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/300/3/8/ten_by_trippshep-d6rzya0.jpg for only 5 dollars. I find it very nice and easy to clean, I have 4 of them right now. Its my go to cheap aquarium when I buy a new fish out of no where c:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> I believe that the recommended with plants for a one gallon is two 50% changes per week (please correct me if I'm wrong, OFL!).


After conducting more experiments over the past 12 months-I have changed some of my recommendation regarding water changes.
(_The sticky post written by me-IMO- some information is no longer valid or recommended by me-follow at your own risk_)

These experiments are conducted with the _Long fin male Betta_-making the recommendation geared toward the _Long fin male Betta_.

In my opinion/experience the _Long fin male Betta_ has special needs due to the long delicate fins. That said, water changes to maintain water quality should be the same for any single fish IMO-not just the LFM Betta.

In a 1gal unfiltered with active growing plants-water changes of 50% weekly should maintain water quality.

Due to the long delicate fins-some-not all male Betta can have issue with maintaining their long fins. 
Remember, the Long Fin are abnormal-man-made-you will not find male Betta with Long fin in the wild-this is why some care can be different for some Long fin male Betta.

Also, I no long recommend 100% water changes-except in rare cases.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldfishlady said:


> After conducting more experiments over the past 12 months-I have changed some of my recommendation regarding water changes.
> (_The sticky post written by me-IMO- some information is no longer valid or recommended by me-follow at your own risk_)
> 
> These experiments are conducted with the _Long fin male Betta_-making the recommendation geared toward the _Long fin male Betta_.
> ...


 
I'm interested to know what the experiments were and the results.


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have the jar set up, with an anubias plant, a crypt, and some hornwort. Cant get pics to work


----------

